# Was the game really over after the fall of Gondolin during the 1st Age of the Free People?



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes, as we already knew that all military strength(personnel, assets, etc) and economic power(craftsman, etc) of the Free People were done, yet some more faction was still there-Galadriel, Melian, luthien and so on, yeah, among these so-called "left-over" powers, only the personal combat power of the half-maia, luthien cheater's voice was already destructive enough, regardless of the puny measurable total military strength the Free People still got. Thus...any idea?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Yes, as we already knew that all military strength(personnel, assets, etc) and economic power(craftsman, etc) of the Free People were done, yet some more faction was still there-Galadriel, Melian and so on, yeah,



Still, yes. There were no more fortified positions at this point. I believe Melian had left at this point or around this time. It's possible they could have all retreated much further East or South and tried to regroup and find more allies.

To be honest is was over before it even began as the Valar foretold. There was no victory over Morgoth without their intervention.



Hisoka Morrow said:


> only the personal the half-maiar cheater's voice combat power was already destructive enough, apart from how many total military data strength the Free People still got. Thus...any idea?



Are you using a translator? I'm having a hard time deciphering what you're saying here.


----------



## TheManInTheMoon (Sep 17, 2021)

Melian had left. 

Galadriel didn't have Nenya to amplify her powers enough to create her own version of the Girdle of Melian. And even if she had, do you really think she could withstand Ancalagon or something like that?

Without the aid of the Valad, best they could do was delaying their destruction for few more decades or so.


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 17, 2021)

They were done. Morgoth was gathering very good intelligence and turning people on their own kind with ruthless ability. 

However in some ways, Morgoth was done, he became prideful, his dragons had worked out very well, and forgot about those bad as#'s over in Valinor.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 17, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Are you using a translator? I'm having a hard time deciphering what you're saying here.


Now I prune it, I hope it's much easier to read^^



TheManInTheMoon said:


> ...Galadriel didn't have Nenya to amplify her powers enough to create her own version of the Girdle of Melian. And even if she had, do you really think she could withstand Ancalagon or something like that?...





1stvermont said:


> ...Morgoth was gathering very good intelligence and turning people...


OK,...thus, luthien was possibly already dead or having nothing to so with the whole table either, I thought her monstrous voice was that destructive, her voice just annihilated the whole Angband personnel during her operation to take the Similari.


----------

